# OT: Beavs vs Stanford Tonight



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the start of Pac-10 football tonight!! Who else is excited?

I'll be at the game... starts in about an hour. 

Anybody else going to be there?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm excited! Couldn't be there, but I'll be rooting for my Beavs from my couch!


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Go Beavs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

ya know it. I'll be cheering for them from my couch too. Pretty excited!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Go Ducks!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Is it just me, or does it seem that Corvallis is filled to the brim with people from the Beaverton/Hillsboro (Westside) people. I think that everyone else must send their kids to Eugene...anyone confirm that for me.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Go Ducks!


GTFO:azdaja:



Perfection said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem that Corvallis is filled to the brim with people from the Beaverton/Hillsboro (Westside) people. I think that everyone else must send their kids to Eugene...anyone confirm that for me.


I know a fair mix from both sides of town in Corvallis.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

OSU is most likely going to win this (up 3 with 6 min left in the 3rd, so still early)... but their defense is going to have some serious problems if they can't shore up their rush defense a bit more.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harbaugh has a good thing going at Stanford. In a couple of years they will be one of the better teams in the pac-10. Whats the score currently?


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Go NDSU Bison


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Go Irish :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

i want to cry right now. fumble into the endzone with the chance for overtime.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Perfection said:


> i want to cry right now. fumble into the endzone with the chance for overtime.


Yeah that was a tough Break for the Beavs, but despite the surpisingly porous run defense (well OK, not all that surprising considering they have an entirely new front 7), I was fairly impressed with Lyle's touch and the Rodgers brothers look like they are going to do some damage this year (not to mention stroughter being back).

This could turn out to be a long season, but I was kind of expecting that going into this year, hopefully they put up a decent fight against Linebacker-U next week.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Perfection said:


> i want to cry right now. fumble into the endzone with the chance for overtime.


Let it rain...:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDD8YDYBYBQ

Go Ducks


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Perfection said:


> i want to cry right now. fumble into the endzone with the chance for overtime.


I know the feeling--Us Duck fans had it happen against Cal last year--exact same thing.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

RW#30 said:


> Let it rain...:lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDD8YDYBYBQ
> 
> Go Ducks


I don't think you have much room to talk after the last 2 civil wars...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDD8YDYBYBQ - in case you need it

go beavs.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

why you bring up last season? you arent allowed to do that once the new season starts.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Go Ducks!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> why you bring up last season? you arent allowed to do that once the new season starts.


since when has a new season starting ever (and I mean EVER) stopped Duck fans from ripping on the Beavers past seasons?

btw, I didn't watch any of the game (I was in class and taped and then watched the DNC)..but I'm not surprised they lost.

I'm also oddly not that interested in the team this year (at least, as of yet..I think that's because I'm in school again).


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

i'm not sure since i saw studying abroad, but didn't the beavs beat uo at autzen, thus breaking the decade long streak of having the home team win...hmm....ducks can talk once they win at reser for once.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...sadly, I was in attendance [I won't be surprised to read that L.Mo finished that game with some sort of concussion after the ****** up cheap shot that he took to start the 2nd half...he wasn't quite the same after that and I think it ultimately cost them the W] At least they covered the over 46.5 points for me!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

The interception didn't help them. Was he better off running out of bounds or was he still short of the 1st down? Looking at the play it looks like hes trying to reach the ball "over the plain" to score the TD but he ends up losing it. Well, nonetheless this will be a good lesson to the Beavers to learn from their mistakes and prepare themselves next week against #22 Penn St.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nate Dogg said:


> The interception didn't help them. Was he better off running out of bounds or was he still short of the 1st down? Looking at the play it looks like hes trying to reach the ball "over the plain" to score the TD but he ends up losing it. Well, nonetheless this will be a good lesson to the Beavers to learn from their mistakes and prepare themselves next week against #22 Penn St.


Penn State will smoke them. Your run defense is pathetic and thats what big 10 schools (Penn State especialy) specialize in. Unless you force mucho turnovers the Nittany Lions will beat you guys. Where is the game? Happy Valley? or Oregon State?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Penn State will smoke them. Your run defense is pathetic and thats what big 10 schools (Penn State especialy) specialize in. Unless you force mucho turnovers the Nittany Lions will beat you guys. Where is the game? Happy Valley? or Oregon State?


Happy Valley...and yes you are right, if the Beavs don't shore up the run defense next weeks game could be a long one. Penn State's JV team could probably beat Stanford.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Happy Valley...and yes you are right, if the Beavs don't shore up the run defense next weeks game could be a long one. Penn State's JV team could probably beat Stanford.


Stanford is going to be decent this year, a slight step up from last year. Had OSU taken care of the ball they would have won by 2 TD's. Stanford is going to be able to run the ball decently and their front 7 is decent. 

Who does everyone see winning tommorrow? Oregon or Washington?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Stanford is going to be decent this year, a slight step up from last year. Had OSU taken care of the ball they would have won by 2 TD's. Stanford is going to be able to run the ball decently and their front 7 is decent.
> 
> Who does everyone see winning tommorrow? Oregon or Washington?


Not buying Stanford's run game yet....OSU's Dline was just terrible. 

UO wins tomorrow, UO defense wins the game for them in the 2nd half.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

why did we pass 50+ times? why did we go away from james rodgers in the second half?? that was bad coaching..mccants got like 3 carries...we couldn't keep them honest we threw way to much


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Not buying Stanford's run game yet....OSU's Dline was just terrible.
> 
> UO wins tomorrow, UO defense wins the game for them in the 2nd half.


Thats why I said decent because they have shown the potential is there to have a running game which in turn helps out Pritchard, and the defense. 


I agree Oregon wins. I couldn't imagine Oregon with Jake Locker in that offense though. It would be unstoppable.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Justin Ropper is a marksman that can swing out and run at 6'6 he can see the whole field with pinpoint passing I look for Ropper to put an end to the....but they lost nate costa talk. Costa has less experience than Ropper does....32 to 10 the Ducks win!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Go Ducks!


Yes go Ducks!!!

Who the hell would be a Beaver fan?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Yes go Ducks!!!
> 
> Who the hell would be a Beaver fan?


alumni of the school? just a thought. 

p.s. as of today (correction, yesterday it's after midnight) I graduated from OSU. Sad day loosing to Standford, but we'll make it up and end up 6-3 just like every year.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> Yes go Ducks!!!
> 
> Who the hell would be a Beaver fan?


non-hippies for one


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

blazerboy30 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the start of Pac-10 football tonight!! Who else is excited?
> 
> I'll be at the game... starts in about an hour.
> 
> Anybody else going to be there?


I hope you wore Orange and Black pUnk!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Perfection said:


> *alumni of the school? just a thought.*
> 
> p.s. as of today (correction, yesterday it's after midnight) I graduated from OSU. Sad day loosing to Standford, but we'll make it up and end up 6-3 just like every year.


WOW MAN YOU ARE A SMART ONE!!!!! Who would have thought of that?! geez. Someone get this guy an award.

Oh, congrats on losing to Stanford!!! LMFAO


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> WOW MAN YOU ARE A SMART ONE!!!!! Who would have thought of that?! geez. Someone get this guy an award.
> 
> Oh, congrats on losing to Stanford!!! LMFAO


lol at going 6-3 as well, unless he meant in pac-10 play? if he meant overall :lol:


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Classy, Ben, classy.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

All this crud from Duck fans, and they wonder why I root against them no matter the opponent? Seriously, I become a USC fan, a Notre Dame fan, a BYU fan, and a HUSKY FAN (crazy as that sounds) when they play the Ducks. Can't say I'm proud of it, but I'm sick of the crud. If the Ducks would class it up, I'd like it not to be that way. 

Until then, at least for tonight, go Dawgs!

Huh, as I typed that last, I can already predict the typical respons: "we don't care", which is also typical UO arrogance.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets Go Duckies! 

This one looks like a mismatch on paper and here's hoping it is on the field as well. Only against the Huskies is it okay to run up the score. I'm looking for the running game to be pretty dominant and Roper to just take care of the ball. On the downside of things the DLine looks pretty thin and mediocre... Justin Thompson sure would seem to provide a nice influx of talent/depth right where they need it most.

STOMP


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> lol at going 6-3 as well, unless he meant in pac-10 play? if he meant overall :lol:


hmm, yeah I guess maybe it's too much to assume others can figure out I mean pac-10 play with 6-3, which is the same conference record they had last year, and the year before that too.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> WOW MAN YOU ARE A SMART ONE!!!!! Who would have thought of that?! geez. Someone get this guy an award.
> 
> Oh, congrats on losing to Stanford!!! LMFAO


I would beat you in a game of Jeopardy. And there's a pretty good chance my GPA from high school and college, as well as my SAT/ACT scores are higher than yours. TFCO.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh, close this thread down, this is the internet, not "im better at _____(insert meaningless fact here)" smack off.
FWIW, UO looked good and the D is NASSSSSSSTY!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> ugh, close this thread down, this is the internet, not "im better at _____(insert meaningless fact here)" smack off.
> FWIW, UO looked good and the D is NASSSSSSSTY!


Yep Locker looked like garbage. That D is gross.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> Until then, at least for tonight, go Dawgs!
> 
> Huh, as I typed that last, I can already predict the typical respons: "we don't care", which is also typical UO arrogance.



And you are right,we don't care. BTW- When was the last time UO played Notre Dame or BYU. Give your self some ammunition and list of some teams we play. :lol:


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> And you are right,we don't care. BTW- When was the last time UO played Notre Dame or BYU. Give your self some ammunition and list of some teams we play. :lol:


Einstein, I listed my least favorite and some of the teams generally liked least to illustrate there's not a team I couldn't root for against the Ducks. Clearly, I wasn't solely listing Duck opponents because they like to schedule pansy nonconference schedules and it would limit my choices.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> All this crud from Duck fans, and they wonder why I root against them no matter the opponent? Seriously, I become a USC fan, a Notre Dame fan, a BYU fan, and a HUSKY FAN (crazy as that sounds) when they play the Ducks. Can't say I'm proud of it, but I'm sick of the crud. If the Ducks would class it up, I'd like it not to be that way.
> 
> Until then, at least for tonight, go Dawgs!
> 
> Huh, as I typed that last, I can already predict the typical respons: "we don't care", which is also typical UO arrogance.


tough week for your Beavs and Huskies mobes23... good luck next week vs Penn State and with your Aggies

btw, I root for OSU in all things unless they're playing my Ducks... is that me lacking class or is it more an example of my typical UO arrogance?

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Einstein, I listed my least favorite and some of the teams generally liked least to illustrate there's not a team I couldn't root for against the Ducks. Clearly, I wasn't solely listing Duck opponents because they like to schedule pansy nonconference schedules and it would limit my choices.


Actually, they play tougher non-conference games than most teams out there. Utah State is a cupcake though, i'll give ya that for sure. But then we have Purdue and Boise State before conference. Last year we scheduled Michigan, Houston and Fresno St (no cupcakes) the year before we scheduled Oklahoma, etc...

And yes, some Duck fans are extremely annoying. I just don't understand why. All fans have their *******s, but it does seem like the Ducks have a good amount of them on every forum i'm on. Oh well. A lot of Duck fans are classy though, just tune out the classless ones. They are most likely just junior high/high schoolers.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> tough week for your Beavs and Huskies mobes23... good luck next week vs Penn State and with your Aggies
> 
> btw, I root for OSU in all things unless they're playing my Ducks... is that me lacking class or is it more an example of my typical UO arrogance?
> 
> STOMP


I'll clarify, I'm definitely not saying all Duck fans are arrogant -- just a lot of 'em (as shown in this thread) and enough to get me good and sick of it. To you classy ones, I apologize.

The best way I can describe it is a generalization that Duck fans = Husky fans of 10 years ago, which is ironic given Duck hatred of anything Husky. The superiority kick some (but definitely not all) fans have can get pretty annoying.

Edit: Apologies to you too, MrJay -- it's the others that drive a guy batty. As far as schedule comparisons go, we actually got into it pretty good last year (rpi's, w/l comparisons, etc.) and it's probably not worth re-hashing.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

For the record, I'm a Duck fan that cheers for the Beavers (except one week, obviously). Now, I love some trash talk as much as anyone, but it's no fun when one team totally sucks or there's just arrogance. I hate to say it, but mobes23 has a point; there are plenty of Ducks who act like puppy dog fans.

But come on now Beavs, admit it.... when the offense gets going, the Ducks are super fun to watch.


----------

